# Total pain in the...wrist



## Whitebelt (Jan 20, 2007)

I need advice from more experienced people.              For about four months now I have been having slight pains in my left wrist, recently it has worsened considerably plus I have recently dicovered a boney lump in the back of my wrist that I do not have on the right (this may be coincidental). I have tried streching it but it hurts when I do, I reasise I could try harder but it feels as if the pain would worsen.  

Do you think I should simply strech it often, treat it lightly and wait for it to pass, or shall I take further steps.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, you should see a doctor.  It sounds like a ganglion cyst.

See a doctor.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Well, you should see a doctor. It sounds like a ganglion cyst.
> 
> See a doctor.


 
This is worth repeating

See a doctor


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

Third time:  See a Doctor!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

Fourth time:  see a doctor.  It could be nothing - but it could be something.  Only a doctor can tell you one way or the other; even if one of us was a doctor, we couldn't tell you anything sight unseen.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 20, 2007)

Sounds like what I had.  You might want to look at my thread on this topic in the Health forum.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35931

You can see the last entry I posted today to that threat.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 20, 2007)

---------------
Moderator Note:

Thread moved to "Health Tips".

Jonathan Randall
MT Moderator


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 21, 2007)

The pain is the trigger.  I recently had a ganglion cyst as referenced above...showed up after heavy pressing session...no pain, no big deal.  Had another heavy pressing session, went away.  Number 5 or 6:  See a doc.


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 21, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Sounds like what I had.  You might want to look at my thread on this topic in the Health forum.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35931
> 
> ...



I think it is nowhere near as bad as one of them (the pain only comes when it is held in a certain position or pressure is applied). Do you think it's worth going to see a doctor even if the pain is not constant?


----------



## Kacey (Jan 21, 2007)

Whitebelt said:


> I think it is nowhere near as bad as one of them (the pain only comes when it is held in a certain position or pressure is applied). Do you think it's worth going to see a doctor even if the pain is not constant?



Yes, it does mean you should see a doctor - because even an inconstant pain is an indication of a problem, and if it remains over time then it is a sign of a long-term problem.


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the concern all.
To Ceicei I wish; fast healing. And I thank everyone else.


----------

